# Arby's "Meat Mountain" is exactly what it sounds like



## Sofos (Aug 25, 2014)

The $10 Meat Mountain from Arby's

The &#8220;Meat Mountain,&#8221; as it&#8217;s called, will not be listed on the menu, but store associates will make it for customers who ask. The price is $10. For that, you get a bun and, from the bottom up:

2 chicken tenders
1.5 oz. of roast turkey
1.5 oz. of ham
1 slice of Swiss cheese
1.5 oz. of corned beef
1.5 oz. brisket
1.5 oz. of Angus steak
1 slice of cheddar cheese
1.5 oz. roast beef
3 half-strips of bacon

Arby&#8217;s says the Meat Mountain is so tall that it won&#8217;t fit into the traditional clamshell packaging. So if you dare to scale the Mountain, it will come wrapped in paper.


----------



## Hollowway (Aug 25, 2014)

'Murica!


----------



## asher (Aug 25, 2014)

Not enough bacon.


----------



## Mordacain (Aug 25, 2014)

asher said:


> Not enough bacon.



Not enough cheese either...you at least need to maintain a 3:1 ratio of meat to cheese.


----------



## JD27 (Aug 25, 2014)

Seriously? I went to Arby's for lunch today and I could have ordered this?


----------



## Grindspine (Aug 25, 2014)

...So glad I gave up eating red meat... Yich..!


----------



## JD27 (Aug 25, 2014)

I know nothing good could come of it, but I have a sick desire to try one.


----------



## Noxon (Aug 25, 2014)

I thought I saw this sandwich on Dr. Oz's show the other day about what to eat to live a long, healthy, and happy life...


----------



## JD27 (Aug 25, 2014)

Noxon said:


> I thought I saw this sandwich on Dr. Oz's show the other day about what to eat to live a long, healthy, and happy life...



Well I'm pretty sure it will cause happiness, not so sure about the long and healthy part.


----------



## Hollowway (Aug 25, 2014)

Dr. Oz is sponsored by Arby's now. He recommends this sandwich as part of a regular healthy diet.


----------



## cwhitey2 (Aug 25, 2014)

I'm going to try and get one tomorrow! Ill let you guys know how i make out


----------



## asher (Aug 25, 2014)

cwhitey2 said:


> I'm going to try and get one tomorrow! Ill let you guys know how i make out


----------



## JD27 (Aug 25, 2014)

cwhitey2 said:


> I'm going to try and get one tomorrow! Ill let you guys know how i make out



Make sure to wash it down with onion rings.


----------



## cwhitey2 (Aug 25, 2014)

asher said:


>



I'll probably be doing both!


----------



## Noxon (Aug 25, 2014)

Can I get it with a side of melted butter for my fries?


----------



## tacotiklah (Aug 26, 2014)

Okay, I'm mad at SSO now because I'm trying so hard to keep to my diet and knowing me, I will break it solely for the purpose of trying this once just to experience it. Fml.


----------



## TheFashel12 (Aug 26, 2014)

The food wasted in America every year is enough to satisfy the hunger of millions of starving people and save so many lives... American eating habits are just sad


----------



## MikeH (Aug 29, 2014)

I highly doubt anyone habitually eats things like this. It's more of a challenge. Honestly, I want to try it.


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash (Aug 29, 2014)

TheFashel12 said:


> The food wasted in America every year is enough to satisfy the hunger of millions of starving people and save so many lives... American eating habits are just sad


This reads like a troll comment on a How To Basic video.


----------



## gunshow86de (Apr 21, 2015)

All that cured meat, you must be getting a week's worth of sodium.

I'd eat it.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Apr 22, 2015)

JoshuaVonFlash said:


> This reads like a troll comment on a How To Basic video.



Reminds me of the complaining from the Ice Bucket challenge.


----------



## Promit (Apr 22, 2015)




----------



## MikeH (Apr 22, 2015)

I still want to try this.


----------



## Alberto7 (Apr 22, 2015)

Anybody try this yet? After seeing this thread, it's been the main conversation piece over breakfat at home today.


----------



## UnderTheSign (Apr 22, 2015)

I bested the Devastator from Red Dog a few years ago, that was good enough for me


----------



## Alberto7 (Apr 22, 2015)

Holy sweet mother of crap, man! Your arteries!


----------



## asher (Apr 22, 2015)

That looks way better, TBH.


----------



## VBCheeseGrater (Apr 22, 2015)

Holy Hell. Have not seen that yet and I visit Arby's alot (too much). 

On a side note, the Smoked Beef Brisket Sandwich is by far the best fast food sandwich ever, and rivals non fast food sandwiches in its tastiness. Heavenly


----------



## UnderTheSign (Apr 22, 2015)

The restaurant also used to have a Philly Cheesesteak challenge where you had to eat a 2ft cheesesteak in 30 or 60 minutes I think... They got rid of it after a while because no one managed.

The Devastator is crazy but doable really  It's too bad the restaurants quality has gone way down.


----------



## jonajon91 (May 16, 2015)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Reminds me of the complaining from the Ice Bucket challenge.



Children in Africa could have eaten that ice.


----------



## Yeah_man (Aug 31, 2015)

Sofos said:


> The $10 Meat Mountain from Arby's
> 
> The Meat Mountain, as its called, will not be listed on the menu, but store associates will make it for customers who ask. The price is $10. For that, you get a bun and, from the bottom up:
> 
> ...



I would annihilate that beast

We get screwed on take away food here

$15 would get me a bacon egg sanga, chico roll , couple of dimmies and an iced coffee


Hang on .....


----------



## Roland777 (Aug 31, 2015)

I've done it before, I'll do it again.


----------



## FILTHnFEAR (Sep 3, 2015)

JD27 said:


> Seriously? I went to Arby's for lunch today and I could have ordered this?



I know! Was there yesterday, had no idea this existed. Know what's for lunch tomorrow though.



TheFashel12 said:


> The food wasted in America every year is enough to satisfy the hunger of millions of starving people and save so many lives... American eating habits are just sad



Settle down Bono.


----------



## tacotiklah (Sep 3, 2015)

I want two of these, diabetes be damned!


----------



## donzilla (Oct 4, 2015)

I'm sure we'll find out if the "meat sweats" are real!!! LMAO!!!


----------

